# End of year swap, or deciding on one for around 1/5/17?



## AngieM2

Hey all

Just wondering if anyone is going to want to do a swap between now and just before Christmas knowing the Holidays keep many of us really busy, and a few have more time.

Or we could set up a thread (this one maybe) and decide on a swap for just after the new year and when we are inside more due to weather,

We use to decide a year's worth of themes and such a little later in the year, so people could plan and even start early to have blocks or hit fabric sales. No commitment was needed until the sign up for that particular swap.

Do you think we should try to go back in time to that type of discussion and find our group and friends again? 

Chime in please.


----------



## Belfrybat

Is this the homemade swap you are talking about? If so, I like a before Christmas swap. But I realize it will need to start pretty quickly. I probably would not participate in an after Christmas swap. If a quilt block swap, then any time would be OK with me.


----------



## AngieM2

This is quilt block or fabric swap. I totally forgot the Anything Handmade Swap.

Let me make a separate thread for it.


----------



## COSunflower

I'm in for the quilt block or fabric swaps after the holidays when things calm down for sure. I could do one now before Christmas if we get started on it soon.  It WOULD be fun to know themes ahead of time so that we could work on blocks before they are due.


----------



## Belfrybat

OK - yes, a quilt block swap after the first of the year. As long as we can use first class postage instead of priority which has gotten terribly expensive.


----------



## rjayne

Before or after Christmas for a block swap works for me. 
Knowing the theme ahead of time is a good idea as well. 
First class postage would work. Saving money is always good &#128578;

It was fun doing the yearly swaps in the past. Having a theme for each of the swaps ahead of time does help with stash searching and sale shopping. I vote for trying to get back to the swaps of the past. 
Quilt blocks, flannel, fat quarters a new, or old, group of friends. Bring it on !!


----------



## cc

I think that a series of block swaps for next year would be great. If we had an idea of what they were going to be we could collect our fabrics when we hit a sale or discovered them in our stashes. I really love the block swaps, not so much the fabric swaps, seems if I have blocks done I get them put together for quilt tops but never get around to doing anything with the fabric pieces.


----------



## maxine

I love the block swaps and definitely knowing the theme ahead of time helps,, I'm in..! 4 Swaps for the Year works for me,, Let's do it !!


----------



## COSunflower

Four swaps for the year sounds good for me too!!! Count me in also!!!


----------



## HorseMom

Wrong thread


----------

